# Just for fun..



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I like him! I love his color and his face. He looks very gentle natured. He looks like if you let him, he'd sleep all day with his head tucked in your armpit! :lol: 

Why are you selling him? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you, he is very gentle but curious. I think he would like to eat my shirt if I tucked his head under my arm. :lol: 

I'm not selling him, just wondering what he might be worth.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hey, he is quite nice. Im from australia, and im only speaking AUS dollars ere... but atm, i would pay around 1k-2k for him...

I really like his colouring!!


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks! His mom was a bright sorrel and his daddy was black. Don't know where he got the flaxen mane from lol. I got him for free, just had to pay $300 for shipping.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

I love his face, he has a beautiful head and a kind eye. He's well bred, he's got cowhorse blood like docs sug, doc bar, zan parr bar. Very nice! The only problem is his hindquarters are weak, thus it would be hard to use him for any tough cow work or something, but he would be an awesome trail horse. I would say he is worth about $2,000,


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks quixotesoxs!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

You could probably get 3500-4000 off of him here. Calm quarter horses are very popular.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Where are you from hunterequlover781?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He is slightly inbred. But his bloodlines are nice.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> He is slightly inbred. But his bloodlines are nice.


not to critisize you, but i would consider him linebred. three bars is a good line breeding stallion, there are TONS of cowhorses that have three bars on the top and bottom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think he's very cute!


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tayahswirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, since it doesn't seem like he's had alot or any professional training for general purposes or a specific discipline, so as of right now, I'd pay about 1k-2k for him [in US dollars]

He looks very cute though!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in North Georgia. Quarter horses here go really fast. We were selling a quarter horse about 6 months back and as soon as we put him on equine.com we got a whole lot of interest. He was very green broke with only a walk trot canter and we ended up getting 6000 off him after about a month.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's a real looker that's for sure! Your lucky you got him for free and then the shipping charge. Those names of Zan Parr Bar and Two Eyed Jack would really up his price!! I've ridden a Zan Parr Bar grandson and was very impressed. He looks like a great prospect!


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

tayahswirl said:


> Well, since it doesn't seem like he's had alot or any professional training for general purposes or a specific discipline, so as of right now, I'd pay about 1k-2k for him [in US dollars]
> 
> He looks very cute though!


Thanks Tayahswirl. He is trained for basic western riding, although I haven't taught him to neck rein yet. He side passes, catches his leads, backs, turns on his haunches, and so on. I have been working in the horse industry for over ten years and riding for twenty. I have been running my own training business for the last two years. Sorry, I should have been a little more specific in my original post. I do agree though that he probably would not get over 2k since he hasn't been shown.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

hunterequlover781 said:


> I'm in North Georgia. Quarter horses here go really fast. We were selling a quarter horse about 6 months back and as soon as we put him on equine.com we got a whole lot of interest. He was very green broke with only a walk trot canter and we ended up getting 6000 off him after about a month.



Wow! I think i need to move, he he.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> He's a real looker that's for sure! Your lucky you got him for free and then the shipping charge. Those names of Zan Parr Bar and Two Eyed Jack would really up his price!! I've ridden a Zan Parr Bar grandson and was very impressed. He looks like a great prospect!


Thanks mlkarel2010! It was a free online drawing and I was very lucky to win him. His bloodlines where part of the reason I entered in the first place. I am really happy with him.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Took some new pics and video the other day, thought I would share. Please excuse my riding, it's the first time I have ridden bareback faster than a walk in years. It was very humbling to say the least.  










































Videos:
http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i39/piperz78/?action=view&current=kooper08181.flv

http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i39/piperz78/?action=view&current=kooper08187.flv


----------

